# Bank Manager relocating for 3y in Sandton



## grays05 (May 10, 2010)

Hello all,

It is a really good business opportunity which I do not want to miss, but as a mother of 2.5 y toddler, it is not the safest move at all. 
Could anyone share your experience of the area - Sandton downdtown, plus any suggestions for the rented property: flat - which will be part of the package.
It is once in a lifetime, but the probable price for the whole family, it could be awful. 

Thank you vm.


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Sandton is a great area to live in - perfect for transport and there is a lot of police presence, which I found reassuring.

Regarding where to live - anywhere in Sandton is fine. Traffic becomes a nightmare if you move out of the area (especially crossing the highways/freeways). There are many apartments and flats in the area offering good access to local amenities but they can be quite expensive to rent.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

"perfect for transport"
CNF? what ttransport are you referring to?
The impression is that you are referring to Public transport, of which there is none to speak of in Sandton.


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Daxk said:


> "perfect for transport"
> CNF? what ttransport are you referring to?
> The impression is that you are referring to Public transport, of which there is none to speak of in Sandton.


Let be confirm: Perfect for private transport i.e. travelling by car to work.


----------



## grays05 (May 10, 2010)

Thank you CNF.

DAXK, could you please share your thoughts, if you are from the area..


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Gray, you really dont want to know.
I lived and worked there (within the Sandton Municipaity) from 1980 to 2004

Its going to depend on your lifestyle and support group.
The weather is great, the people are friendly, it has a buzz you dont find anywhere else, Nannies are cheap as are maids, but...

Its a totally different mindset.
from locking and unlocking everything 24/7, constantly, to being in a heightened sense of awareness even when at home,
Its not stopping at traffic lights or stop streets at night, hell, its seldom travelling at night,
down to the fact that you cannot trust that the blue light trying tpul you over is reallya police car and even if it is, wether its safe to do so or not.

Me?
I have a now 11 year old daghter, love the place to bits, but if I won the Lotto its the last place I would raise my kids in.


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Daxk said:


> Gray, you really dont want to know.
> I lived and worked there (within the Sandton Municipaity) from 1980 to 2004
> 
> Its going to depend on your lifestyle and support group.
> ...


Good summary.


----------



## grays05 (May 10, 2010)

Cnf said:


> Good summary.


:ranger: Thank you Both!


----------

